# cleaning grey water tank



## mickdee (Apr 17, 2010)

hi,

emptied my grey water tank and noticed a smell coming back up through the vents, can anyone recommend a good cleaning agent that we can run down the pipes to hopefully clean the grey water tank?

also noticed some algae in my fresh water tank, same, can anyone recommend a cleaning agent for the fresh water tank

thanks


----------



## KSH (Apr 18, 2010)

I use milton fluid in both, fill up tanks, take for a run to slosh it about, leave a couple of hour, then drain and flush thoroughly


----------



## mickdee (Apr 17, 2010)

thanks ksh, any idea where i can purchase?


----------



## KSH (Apr 18, 2010)

Any chemists, boots, asda, Milton sterilising fluid, used for homes, baby bottles etc


----------



## KSH (Apr 18, 2010)

http://www.milton-tm.com/sterilising_fluid.html


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I had exactly the same thing yesterday when I emptied my grey tank. I filled it up again and added diluted bleach - 100ml for the 50 litre tank. Left it an hour and then emptied it and flushed it through with another 25 litres of clean water. Did a similar thing with my fresh water tank earlier in the year but with a quarter of the bleach strength - 50ml for 110 litres. Ran it through the system and then left it for 4 hours before flushing it through.


----------



## KSH (Apr 18, 2010)

Personally I'd never use bleach, can't stand the smell of it, can smell n taste it on anything thats been bleached even after a good washing


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

The smell may be from the tank itself rather than the pipes. I always insert a hose into the waste tank's outlet pipe and force a few gallons of water into the the tank from outside. This really seems to clean out all the odd food scraps etc. which are often responsible for smells.

It's a lot quicker than the only other method, which is running your taps to fill the waste tank.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

KSH said:


> Personally I'd never use bleach, can't stand the smell of it, can smell n taste it on anything thats been bleached even after a good washing


I accept that there are different forms of bleach but common household chlorine bleach and Milton are effectively the same thing. The active ingredient of Milton is Sodium Dichloroisocyanutate and according to Wikipedia the mechanism of action of Sodium Dichloroisocyanutate is "the release of chlorine in low concentrations by constant rate."


----------

